# Staying power



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

50 years on, _Abbey Road_ has regained its *number one position* on the UK charts. This is the longest interval over which such a thing has happened.

But not by a lot. In 2017, _Sergeant Pepper_ did the same thing after just over 49 years.

For perspective, _Abbey Road_ predated Shostakovich's _15th Symphony_ and, of course, his later works.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I don't find it to be very unusual. The Beatles are the world's most famous pop band and there has been plenty of talk and promotion surrounding over-priced album/CD re-issues. I've got the 2009 CD which sounds great so I don't need to buy it again. If some young people get turned on to the album, that's great!


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

I'm not surprised. Good music is...good music. I don't think the music of the Fab Five is going away anytime soon. If anything, several Beatles songs seem to exceed the Greensleeves Threshold© - they'll be around for quite some time.

In the summer after _Abbey Road_ come out it was on my turntable incessantly. And at the end of that summer my mom told me she loved it, it was the first rock and roll album that she ever warmed up to. She was of the generation of the big band era and Frank Sinatra, so this was an interesting confession. And speaking of Frank, I believe he called _Something_ the greatest love song ever written. So yeah, _Abbey Road_ turned my mom into a Beatles fan when the previous Beatle albums did not. That made my summer!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I take it the same thing didn't happen to the _White Album_ when that was re-released once again last year? It certainly doesn't deserve to happen to _Let It Be_ if that gets the deluxe treatment - they struggled to get an album's worth of decent music from those early 1969 sessions seeing Lennon was in 'can't be *****' mode.


----------

